# Has anyone seen another blue 1995 gary fisher AL1?



## classicmtb (Jan 26, 2008)

I used to own one, bought it brand new in missisauga in 1995, only one i have ever seen...looked a 6 trillion bikes now and none so far....
oddly serial number was.....1995AL101....
It was medium blue 20 inch alu frame with evolution hs (1 1/4) and had shimano 500LX parts with araya CR17 hard ano rims...yes i remember all this ...anybody have one or have pics????

thanx!!!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Check your local college or high school bike rack, I'm sure you'll find another.


----------



## classicmtb (Jan 26, 2008)

havent seen any yet....


----------



## classicmtb (Jan 26, 2008)

havent seen any yet....seriously...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Keep looking!


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Did they even make the AL1 in 1995?
I thought that was more like a 1991 bike and your mention of 500LX conferms that its early 90s. There was no 500LX in 1995.


----------



## classicmtb (Jan 26, 2008)

Shayne said:


> Did they even make the AL1 in 1995?
> I thought that was more like a 1991 bike and your mention of 500LX conferms that its early 90s. There was no 500LX in 1995.


heheh ya i guess i didnt remember anything...but you are right....i was thinkin about that after...now theres some advice that actually makes sense!!...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Is this the frame?


----------



## ss396 (Jul 14, 2009)

Havent seen any AL 1's . I own a pearl green one. I purchased it brand new at Maple cycle(long gone) in Dundas Ontario. I still love the bike, it runs great ,and I have beat the crap out it over the years.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

If you find a Supergo Access AL from 1990, it's the same frame.


----------



## classicmtb (Jan 26, 2008)

oh thats true...but i like the blue and the fisher logos
wow a green one...kewl.


----------



## Tubedriver (Sep 19, 2008)

My green AL-1 converted to a SS commuter. Got it new in 1989.


----------



## heeler (Feb 13, 2004)

They only made one blue frame that model year...

...it was an one-off project...


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

If that's the same as a 91 Super Caliber I have one that I just spray painted blue. Is that what you're looking for? I can post a pic if you want.


----------



## dtripoli (Oct 25, 2012)

I own one. Bought mine in 1990. This bike is currently being rebuilt and updated with new parts. Can't wait to get it on the dirt again.


----------



## dtripoli (Oct 25, 2012)

I'll post a picture when I finish


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

not sure if the guy is still looking... but you never know.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mik_git said:


> not sure if the guy is still looking... but you never know.


Haha!

I've been looking for one for 4 years, don't make me wait any longer for pics!


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

I have this blue al-1 frame tucked away somewhere...I think its an 89'....


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

dang...too late...lol


----------



## dtripoli (Oct 25, 2012)

Here is a picture of my frame. Bike was purchased in 91, however I believe it is a 90


----------



## dtripoli (Oct 25, 2012)

Another pic of the frame with the crankset


----------



## dtripoli (Oct 25, 2012)

Had my nephew fabricate some reducers to accommodate 1 1/8" thread less headset. I had forgotten that this head tube was 1 1/4". Oops!


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

They're all coming out of the woodwork now...


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

mik_git said:


> They're all coming out of the woodwork now...


funny phenomenon....a forum hiccup.


----------



## dtripoli (Oct 25, 2012)

Finished! See picture below


----------



## dtripoli (Oct 25, 2012)

*1991 Fisher AL-1*

Finally finished. Rides pretty well. However the driveline needs replacing. I'm quite happy with it.


----------



## Sandilands (Apr 20, 2017)

I found one of these in super clean almost completely original condition. Asking $350, should I buy it?


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Probably wouldn't pay $350 for it as it's not super special but if it has really clean and quality period correct parts, I might throw $250 at it.


----------

